
Google Maps now has Terrain view - nickb
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=47.517201,-120.673828&spn=4.259166,7.910156&t=p&z=7&om=1
======
neilc
There's also an ability to have users contribute corrections to Google Maps
data ("Fix it"), which I haven't noticed before:

[http://maps.google.com/help/maps/edit/promo.html#utm_campaig...](http://maps.google.com/help/maps/edit/promo.html#utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-
mapshpp-na-us-google&utm_medium=mapshpp&utm_term=edit)

~~~
cdr
The direct-edit is new as of last week ([http://google-
latlong.blogspot.com/2007/11/think-globally-ma...](http://google-
latlong.blogspot.com/2007/11/think-globally-mark-locally.html)), although
there was a buried form to submit inaccurate data before.

Much-needed feature - the lack of accurate "last hundred yards" information is
the #1 problem with current mapping applications.

------
marvin
One of these days, Google needs to get their act together and create a _real_
flight simulator. A data set like this is the stuff that legendary software is
made of. Just imagine what you could do with this accurate terrain data,
satellite imagery and a few CPU-centuries of pattern recognition.

Who says we don't need terabyte hard dives? We need petabytes.

------
jsomers
At least in my area (Ann Arbor), the resolution is too low to see much. As a
cyclist/runner, for instance, one might be curious about steep inclines around
town. No such luck here.

------
gaborcselle
Wow! Wow wow wow. This is really awesome drawing technology. I wonder where
they get the data from.

~~~
tmm1
from NAVTEQ, who in turn get it from the Census Bureau TIGER project

~~~
gaborcselle
Are you sure Navteq has elevation data for the entire world? They have high-
resolution elevation maps for Europe as well.

